# 801 visa documents



## qqq (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I hope someone can help me with these questions. I'm gonna apply for the 801 visa in 2 months and a few things about documents are confusing me:

1. Do those documents just cover the period since the day I was granted my 820 visa? 
Like, I was granted 820 in Dec last year then I've been oversea (away from my partner) since Jan this year, so most of this period we're in long distance relationship. Does it make our defacto relationship look bad in this stage?

2. For proofs of combined personal matters, mutual friends and beneficiary nomination, can I resubmit exactly the same documents that I did for my 820? Because we didn't buy any new stuffs for a long time and other things remain the same.

3. I've been in my home country for 4 months and not sure when I could come back to Australia due to the pandemic. Will I need to provide a police certificate from my country? 

4. From what I've read about the 801, I don't have to be in Australia for both application and grant, is it right? 

Thanks alot for your help!!! I really appreciate it!!!


----------

